# Code 99420



## dballard2004

Can someone please define the purpose of CPT code 99420 and provide me an example of when you would use this code?  Thanks.


----------



## dballard2004

Is this some sort of health assessment?


----------



## dballard2004

Any takers?


----------



## kmhall

*99420*

We use the code for Health Risk Analysis/Assessment.  This is a questionnaire requiring specific data.  A nurse gets the patient height, weight and vitals.  An example of the info requested is, smoker, current, past, how long, how much, race, family history questions etc...  This information is then entered into the data base (Systoc) and a report is generated pinpointing certain health risks based on the information provided.


----------



## dballard2004

Thanks so much!


----------



## toiwalker

*code 99420*

can this code be used for positional apnea car seat assessment test??


----------



## Linda Poulos

Can I use this code for a RESIDENTIAL RETIREMENT FACILITY ADMISSIONS EVAL ?


----------



## ldusek

*Help w/99420 and Prev Services*

Can we do a Prev Service (CPE)  w/99420 (Administration and interpretation)?
Would you add Modifier 25 to the CPE? 
We are having insurance carriers requiring the 99420 and our doctors do not get any WRVU's for this service. I was wondering the amount of work involved a little more and this would constitute a CPE.


----------



## etucker

*CPT code 99420HD*

Can someone please define the purpose of CPT code 99420 with modifier HD and provide me an example of when you would use this code? Thanks. 
__________________


----------



## joann4_2000

*99420*

Scenario: Initial office visit for a 65‐year old male who
presents with recurring episodes of anxiety and fatigue
over the past three months. In the course of a detailed
history and examination, m3 screen is administered and
interpreted. Medical decision making is of low
complexity; approximately 30 minutes are spent face‐toface
with the patient. Patient is requested to return in 30
days for a follow‐up visit.
CPT Code #1: 99203‐25 – New patient, level 3 office visit,
appended with modifier “25”
ICD‐9 Code #1: 309.28 ‐ Adjustment disorder with mixed
anxiety & depressed mood
CPT Code #2: 99420 ‐‐ Administration and Interpretation
of Health Risk Assessment
ICD‐9 Code #2: V79.0 ‐ Special screening for depression


----------



## corikr77

Would 99420 be used for the biometric screening forms/appts?


----------



## kmhall

*99420*

I don't think so.  I can see where you might think so but biometrics is used for statistical data not health "risks".  That is just my opinion.


----------



## svea33

*99420*

I know that this code can be used for the post partum depression screening for new moms. But can this be billed under the newborn or does it have to be under the mother?


----------



## kmhall

It would make more sense to bill under the mother but I'm not sure what the rules are.  Maybe someone else can answer that.  Sorry.


----------



## patel

*biller*

99420 with dx v79.0 humana and united health care denied as dx invalid which dx we can use? pt is not in depression yet we would like ot screen in post period


----------



## sugarsonshine

*99420*

We're having the 99420 reject on some insurance?  Has anyone been seeing the payers deny for inclusive bundled?  Particularly on Medicare?


----------



## vramirez

*COMM - Current Opioid Misuse Measure*

Can 99420 be used to code the COMM (Current Opioid Misuse Measure tool) that our Pain Specialist uses?


----------

